# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Netanyahu has higher I.Q. than Hawking, Einstein, Kant, and Descartes, Darwin, Pauling

## Agorism

http://onemansblog.com/2007/11/08/th...he-highest-iq/

and

http://hem.bredband.net/b153434/Index.htm

----------


## doodle

And Obama probably has much lower IQ than his. That may explain why Netanyaho is managing to get so many benefits from Obama even in these rough times:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3167280

----------


## Agorism

They also claim John Sununu is really smart.

----------


## Stary Hickory

And I really never have bought IQ tests, it presumes to measure something that really is impossible to measure.

----------


## Fox McCloud

Once IQ is past a certain point, the amount of difference it makes doesn't....really matter, at least, in my opinion (this cutoff seems to be around 130-140), so I don't put a whole lot of stock in IQ--besides, it's only _one_ measure of intelligence; I've come across individuals who were "smart", but couldn't figure out even some obvious things.

----------


## MelissaWV

> And I really never have bought IQ tests, it presumes to measure something that really is impossible to measure.


Nah, they measure what they're supposed to measure... it's just that the results are consistently misrepresented.  There are myriad kinds of tests that measure different sorts of intelligence.  The trouble is when people take that score, in a vacuum, and pretend it means something that it doesn't.

----------


## Aratus

i think there is a basic flaw with the test.
he can't be smarter than einstein and newton.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Some of the smartest people I've met were idiots.

----------


## FrankRep

Vizzini: I can't compete with you physically, and you're no match for my brains.
Man in Black: You're that smart?
Vizzini: Let me put it this way. Have you ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates?
Man in Black: Yes.
Vizzini: Morons.

----------


## Fox McCloud

I'd also like to point out that memory has a lot to do with it too; a rather dumb/average person with a really good memory can appear to be extremely intelligent, when they're not....likewise, an intelligent person with a bad memory can appear to be dumb as a rock.

----------


## anaconda

> Some of the smartest people I've met were idiots.


^This.

----------


## anaconda

For being so smart he manages to find himself at the location of multiple high profile false flag incidences when they occur.

----------


## PatriotOne

> http://onemansblog.com/2007/11/08/th...he-highest-iq/
> 
> and
> 
> http://hem.bredband.net/b153434/Index.htm


Alleged?  By whom?  Ben perhaps?

_■Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is alleged to have an IQ of 180_

----------


## PatriotOne

> For being so smart he manages to find himself at the location of multiple high profile false flag incidences when they occur.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Some of the smartest people I've met were idiots.


My bro had an IQ of 163 and I can confirm that.  I also have worked with 100's of phd scientists and engineers....intelligent in certain areas but many of them have the common sense of a rock.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I'd also like to point out that memory has a lot to do with it too; a rather dumb/average person with a really good memory can appear to be extremely intelligent, when they're not....likewise, an intelligent person with a bad memory can appear to be dumb as a rock.


I have met some incredibly intelligent rocks.

For sheer bonus and style points, I have yet to hear of a single engineering blunder, catastrophic international entanglement, or disastrous love affair attributable to a rock.

----------


## tpreitzel

> I have met some incredibly intelligent rocks.
> 
> For sheer bonus and style points, I have yet to hear of a single engineering blunder, catastrophic international entanglement, or disastrous love affair attributable to a rock.


Good advice for those individuals who think more of themselves than they should. If your ego is stretched a bit out of line, just do as little harm as possible, i.e. do nothing.

----------


## brandon

> I'd also like to point out that memory has a lot to do with it too; a rather dumb/average person with a really good memory can appear to be extremely intelligent, when they're not....likewise, an intelligent person with a bad memory can appear to be dumb as a rock.


And add to that communication skills. The ability to clearly communicate ideas in words and writing is often the biggest limiting factor of intelligent people.

----------


## speciallyblend

hmmm my wife scored a 189 so i can never get anything around her reminds me of the grateful dead song women are smarter

----------


## Tinnuhana

http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/psychol...onversion.html

----------


## Tinnuhana

Last election cycle, Ron was top GOP IQ (130-140) and Hillary top for Dems (140). 2nd place: Huckabee and Obama, though now it seems people are manipulating scores to make Obama's scores look higher...hard to compare since every IQ test has a different standard deviation.
What IQ tests show is who does well on IQ tests. However, folks who do well, usually have a skill set that works for them, including memory, and ability to recognize patterns.

----------


## MRK

*Takes IQ test.*

*Gets results back.*

Wow I have a high IQ!

It makes me feel important and innately awesome. I am awesome even if I don't do awesome things to show it.

Nice, I'm going to go join Mensa and reap the benefits of my white, upper middle class male background that set me up to score well on a test made and interpreted by people who will only tell me I'm smart if it turns out that I think like they do. And  they told me I will really be in the cool club if I give them a few Jacksons every year to join their elite club restricted to 2% of the population.

YAWN

----------


## speciallyblend

edit

----------


## BlackTerrel

I'm a bit skeptical.  I didn't see many sources on there.

----------


## speciallyblend

> *Takes IQ test.*
> 
> *Gets results back.*
> 
> Wow I have a high IQ!
> 
> It makes me feel important and innately awesome. I am awesome even if I don't do awesome things to show it.
> 
> Nice, I'm going to go join Mensa and reap the benefits of my white, upper middle class male background that set me up to score well on a test made and interpreted by people who will only tell me I'm smart if it turns out that I think like they do. And  they told me I will really be in the cool club if I give them a few Jacksons every year to join their elite club restricted to 2% of the population.
> ...


curious so what were your results??

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm a bit skeptical.  I didn't see many sources on there.


well if his was 180 , that at least gives me hope that my wife is smarter then most world leaders

----------


## t0rnado

Since the beginning of the 20th century, kids have been trained to take tests from early adolescence to adulthood, so the fact that anyone can score highly on an exam which tests basic reasoning and verbal skills doesn't make anyone a genius.

Netanyahu isn't on the same plane of intelligence as the scientists on that list. He is a terrorist, a fascist, a religious zealot, and a mass murderer who doesn't possess a modicum of intelligence.

----------


## MRK

> curious so what were your results??


Well, let me tell you a little story about my actual experience with IQ testing. I took a mandatory state school test a long time ago in elementary school that measured that score. It wasn't my choice. 

The score was enough to get me into Mensa, or so my mom told me, so she forwarded them the tests and they accepted it as qualification to join their club. After becoming a member I read just a couple of the newsletters and decided to cut ties with the organization because the opinion columns were full of pointless semantic bickering between the columnists.

----------


## Freedom 4 all

There are several problems with this:
a) It is an alleged rather than verified IQ, meaning it has as much grounding in proof as Kim Jong Il's claim to be the greatest golfer in human history.
b) Even if it is true, it is the opinion of the vast majority of psychologists and psychiatrists that IQ over 120 is meaningless (meaning that there is no reason to believe a man with 180 will be more successful than someone with 120). IQ predicts failure if it's very low. IQ tests were not even designed to measure intelligence, only risk of failure. Very high IQs mean you're less likely to fail and nothing else.

----------


## Agorism

This thread was kind of a joke. I don't believe the numbers they came up with.

----------


## Vessol

> a) It is an alleged rather than verified IQ, meaning it has as much grounding in proof as Kim Jong Il's claim to be the greatest golfer in human history.


YOU DARE DENY THE GLORIOUSNESS OF GLORIOUS LEADER!?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> There are several problems with this:
> a) It is an alleged rather than verified IQ, meaning it has as much grounding in proof as Kim Jong Il's claim to be the greatest golfer in human history.
> b) Even if it is true, it is the opinion of the vast majority of psychologists and psychiatrists that IQ over 120 is meaningless (meaning that there is no reason to believe a man with 180 will be more successful than someone with 120). IQ predicts failure if it's very low. IQ tests were not even designed to measure intelligence, only risk of failure. Very high IQs mean you're less likely to fail and nothing else.


Kim Jong Il routinely hits holes in one.

Also he can dunk over seven cars while the NBA dunk champion can only dunk over one.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Since the beginning of the 20th century, kids have been trained to take tests from early adolescence to adulthood, so the fact that anyone can score highly on an exam which tests basic reasoning and verbal skills doesn't make anyone a genius.
> *
> Netanyahu isn't on the same plane of intelligence as the scientists on that list. He is a terrorist, a fascist, a religious zealot, and a mass murderer who doesn't possess a modicum of intelligence.*


+a zillion.

----------


## Zap!

> Once IQ is past a certain point, the amount of difference it makes doesn't....really matter, at least, in my opinion (this cutoff seems to be around 130-140), so I don't put a whole lot of stock in IQ--besides, it's only _one_ measure of intelligence; I've come across individuals who were "smart", but couldn't figure out even some obvious things.


That's not true. If some being were to have a 300 or 400 IQ and tried to teach us something, it would be like trying to teach math to a turtle. However, 200-210 seems to be the limit for humans.

----------


## Zap!

> i think there is a basic flaw with the test.
> he can't be smarter than einstein and newton.


Picture IQ as potential. You can't really improve it much, it always stays roughly the same. Einstein went to the fullest potential, unlike anyone has ever done before. Probably 99.99% of his 160 IQ. Netanyahu may have higher IQ, but at best will only reach 60% of his potential. Einstein was a master of living to the fullest of his peak. If he had a 210 IQ and fulfilled it with the same potential, we'd probably all be living on bases in other worlds by now.

----------


## BamaAla

According to the wikipedia entry I just read, Jews score substantially better on IQ tests than any other group in the States, so I suppose that could extend to Israel. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_an...US_test_scores

----------


## pacelli

I'd like to point out the obvious too.  NONE OF THE PEOPLE HAVE TAKEN AN IQ TEST.  Hello?   IQ tests are not perfect (I've given thousands), and they involve physically sitting down with a LIVE HUMAN BEING.

Now this guy is getting into IQ estimation on dead people.  Give me a break.

----------


## Agorism

Some of these websites are chess aficionados who hate Bobby Fischer. There is a debate regarding the best player ever between Kasparov who is Jewish and Fischer who made anti-semitic remarks although he was also psychotic at this point in his live (most people say Kasparov.)

The website only put two chess players up there and purposely put Fischer with a much lower IQ, and also posted a video of him ranting as well. Then they put Natanyahu with a higher IQ as well than the American.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Well, let me tell you a little story about my actual experience with IQ testing. I took a mandatory state school test a long time ago in elementary school that measured that score. It wasn't my choice. 
> 
> The score was enough to get me into Mensa, or so my mom told me, so she forwarded them the tests and they accepted it as qualification to join their club. After becoming a member I read just a couple of the newsletters and decided to cut ties with the organization because the opinion columns were full of *pointless semantic bickering between the columnists*.


Yes, but now you're here

----------


## ChaosControl

IQ Tests are pretty easy. I can get a high enough score on them, but who really cares. It is what you do with what you have that counts. I'll take a scientist who discovers a cure or a doctor who goes to treat people in third world countries over some fascist scum bag.

I'm too lazy to make much use of my supposed abilities...

----------

